# anyone ever fish holes creek?



## xmatthewx (Jul 29, 2007)

just curious. i plan on spending some time on it this spring. i'm just wondering if anyone has ever fished it, and if so, how did you do?


----------



## FISHONAJ (Oct 25, 2005)

TC1 and i have fished it a few times, not worth the drive down from Tipp IMHO. I got a LM near the mouth and some SM more upstream. We can walk to it from my house


----------



## Bluebuster6912 (Jul 30, 2007)

Ive caught some big suckers out of it


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

Since the late 80's and early 90's with all the concrete developement around the Mall and then the late 90's with all the housing -developement there including the addition of 4 low dams to hinder smallie migration, oh yeah and the early 2000's when they totally raped the lower mile near the mouth, oh, you get the idea, used to be, pre all that stuff, some real nice rock bass, smallies and a ton of nice stream bluegills/green sunfish, now, youll be lucky to find any at all. a ton of carp there now though. I had the pleasure of electroshocking with Federal USGS 2 different times in the lower stretch and it was pretty dismal.

You know its bad when all the catfish -Bait catchers dont even go there anymore  

Salmonid


----------



## iam20fan (Jan 15, 2006)

i have fished it where it meets the river at the bike trail. caught some bluegill.also have fished it by the train tracks in the neighborhood by west carrollton high school. this was awhile ago there is no trespassing signs there now


----------



## xmatthewx (Jul 29, 2007)

that's pretty disappointing to hear... i'm sure i'll end up trying it anyway, just hoping for a miracle i guess. if nothing else, it will be a nice to just be out.


----------



## catmando (Aug 21, 2006)

If you want to fish a good creek along the gmr try the twin, bear or clear creeks.


----------



## xmatthewx (Jul 29, 2007)

thanks for the info...i am definitely going to be fishing twin creek. where are some good areas on bear and clear creek?


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

I actualy live on part of Bear creek ( headwaters) and can tell you that between the posted land and the low flows, that Bear creek is not much of a fishery except for a few weeks in the lower stretches in the spring with fish migration. My buddy owns land about 1.5 miles up and there are a few carp and a few < 10" smallies that call it home for the year as well as a ton of white suckers.
Clear creek falls into the same boat. Both streams can be jumped across at low flow without getting your feet wet. Holes carries more water through the low flow periods. Do you rememeber the Phospherous train wreck in Miamisburg back in 85'?, thats where you want to fish it near the mouth.

PM me if you want more info.

Salmonid


----------

